# Brewday At Browndog's



## browndog (23/3/07)

Hi Folks,
To all the Brewerhood and all those from the Great South East who are not in the brewerhood but interested in AG brewing I'd like to invite to a brewday at my place in Ipswich on Saturday 14th April. I figure on mashing in around 11am so as to be finished reasonably early in the arvo. I've got a single tier system with all the goodies so it should interest anyone who is thinking of going this way. I am happy for folks to sleep over, but must warn that as I am renovating inside while the missus is away there is bugger all places to sleep inside except the floor, so you are going to have to bring a tent or a swag. If I can get some ideas of numbers, then I'll think about the food situation.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ross (23/3/07)

I'll be there with bells on  

cheers Ross


----------



## bonj (23/3/07)

And I'll be there too... possibly with cockle shells, possibly some pretty maids all in a row...


----------



## Batz (23/3/07)

Run this past Julie

Can Banjo come? :blink: 

Batz


----------



## browndog (23/3/07)

Batz said:


> Run this past Julie
> 
> Can Banjo come? :blink:
> 
> Batz



Batz, if you think Banjo will get on well with Jess (a 3yr old mad staffie bitch) then he is welcome.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Batz (23/3/07)

browndog said:


> Batz, if you think Banjo will get on well with Jess (a 3yr old mad staffie bitch) then he is welcome.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




He likes them best!


----------



## InCider (23/3/07)

Glad I have the week off booked from 16th... !  

Mind you, going to Sydney is like a hangover without the festivities and hubris of the day before!

Mr InCider.
(today is the end of my 5 consecutive AFDs - a feat not reached even when I broke my back and ended up in hospital!)


----------



## AndrewQLD (23/3/07)

Damn, I am going to miss this one, I will be away on my annual easter holidays at Woodgate with the family :huh: . Would have loved to visit and have a gander at the brewery Browndog, maybe next time.

cheers
Andrew


----------



## InCider (23/3/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Damn, I am going to miss this one, I will be away on my annual easter holidays at Woodgate with the family :huh: . Would have loved to visit and have a gander at the brewery Browndog, maybe next time.
> 
> cheers
> Andrew


Andrew, I had to check out Woodgate Beach. Mate, with this...






I can understand you'd prefer the beautiful azure blue ocean to hops, grain and beer...

But the Octoberfest thread is happening... and if you find out any good locations... 

Oh Yeah! :beer: 

Sean.


----------



## Screwtop (23/3/07)

Will be in SA BD am really dissapointed to be missing this, two in a row - Bugger!


----------



## TidalPete (23/3/07)

Screwtop said:


> Will be in SA BD am really dissapointed to be missing this, two in a row - Bugger!



If it is such a burden for you Screwy, I will go to SA in your place. It is a big sacrifice for me to make but someone has to step up & save you all this anguish. :lol: 

Sorry Tony but I have to visit the missus's rellies on the Gold Coast on the 14th. Any other time I would gladly put my hand up for a trip to Ippy. :beerbang: 

:beer:


----------



## Ross (24/3/07)

TidalPete said:


> If it is such a burden for you Screwy, I will go to SA in your place. It is a big sacrifice for me to make but someone has to step up & save you all this anguish. :lol:
> 
> Sorry Tony but I have to visit the missus's rellies on the Gold Coast on the 14th. Any other time I would gladly put my hand up for a trip to Ippy. :beerbang:
> 
> :beer:



Pete,

Well I'll be in Ippy with your grain order, so you'll have to come by & collect it  

cheers Ross


----------



## TidalPete (24/3/07)

Ross said:


> Pete,
> 
> Well I'll be in Ippy with your grain order, so you'll have to come by & collect it
> 
> cheers Ross



Perhaps I'd better collect on the way down instead of the way back.  
What time are you leaving for Ippy Ross?

:beer:


----------



## Ross (24/3/07)

TidalPete said:


> Perhaps I'd better collect on the way down instead of the way back.
> What time are you leaving for Ippy Ross?
> 
> :beer:



10am i guess Pete - Josh will give you your grain if I'm not here...  

Cheers Ross


----------



## TidalPete (24/3/07)

Ross said:


> 10am i guess Pete - Josh will give you your grain if I'm not here...
> 
> Cheers Ross



Will arrive about 9.00am mate. Oatmeal stout for brekkie?  

:beer:


----------



## Jye (24/3/07)

Would love to be there but Im nearly 100% sure I will be at the races


----------



## winkle (24/3/07)

sumo suit, neck brace?? h34r:

Your right...perhaps not 

batz


----------



## Jye (25/3/07)

Jye said:


> Would love to be there but Im nearly 100% sure I will be at the races



Scrap that, turns out its a girls day at the races.... this mean I have the day to myself and will be there


----------



## frogman (27/3/07)

Frogman has been convinced into hopping over far a quiet ale or two.
:beer: :beerbang:


----------



## browndog (27/3/07)

Good to hear Frogman, will make sure there are some creepycreawlies on the menu  

cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle (27/3/07)

Hope to get there in the morning, believe I'm required at home to booze on in the arvo though.


----------



## Zizzle (28/3/07)

Yep should be up for this one.


----------



## stillscottish (29/3/07)

I've managed to wangle the day off so I'll be there.
Do we bring anything (apart from a thirst)?

Campbell


----------



## Batz (29/3/07)

If I can make it <_< 
I'll have Tidalpete and incider with me

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (29/3/07)

Batz said:


> If I can make it <_<
> I'll have Tidalpete and incider with me
> 
> Batz



If TidalPete can put the charm on Mrs Sharkbait ASAP.  

:beer:


----------



## TidalPete (29/3/07)

TidalPete said:


> If TidalPete can put the charm on Mrs Sharkbait ASAP.
> 
> :beer:



In like Flynn Tony. :beerbang: 
If Batz can't make it there may be minor complications which we will worry about when & if that happens.
Thanks for the bed mate.
Rossco, will PM you closer to the date re collecting my order.

:beer:


----------



## browndog (29/3/07)

stillscottish said:


> I've managed to wangle the day off so I'll be there.
> Do we bring anything (apart from a thirst)?
> 
> Campbell



Will let you guys know what to bring closer to the date, when I know who is coming and how many intend on staying the night

cheers

Browndog


----------



## sqyre (29/3/07)

Put me down as a possible maybe...

I'm not 100% sure whats happening that weekend..

If i do rock up i will be stayin the night. i will bring my mattress so if can book me a 2mx1m bit of floor space i would appreciate it.  

i will keep you informed.



Sqyre...


----------



## Mothballs (29/3/07)

I will hopefully be able to make it in the afternoon after work.


----------



## Zizzle (29/3/07)

sqyre said:


> If i do rock up i will be stayin the night. i will bring my mattress so if can book me a 2mx1m bit of floor space i would appreciate it.



To be made available for your 8pm bed time like the last piss up hey mate?


----------



## Batz (29/3/07)

If I make it I'll have my swag.

Sorry I can't comfirm just yet

Batz


----------



## sqyre (29/3/07)

Zizzle said:


> To be made available for your 8pm bed time like the last piss up hey mate?





Unlike your willy... i have learnt to *H.T.F.U. :lol: *

we will see who crashes early this time Vegan..

(Note to self: Kick Hippy's arse.. Bring shit load of No-doze.)



B) 

Sqyre...


----------



## InCider (29/3/07)

sqyre said:


> (Note to self: Kick Hippy's arse.. Bring shit load of No-doze.)




Bring girly tea for the Hippie - see the barber and HTFU. 

I'll bring some nuroFEM for a MAN headache as I drink as a brewer should. Not like a dainty little bird  

BD, as you're near the drags at widowbank, can we water down Mrs BDs driveway for the top fuelers? 

I bags calling PPatch at 8pm and telling him we have strippers. (will not tell him it's for paint)  

InCider.


----------



## PistolPatch (29/3/07)

Sorry Browndog. I was going to come but then I saw Jye's post about Ladies Day at the Races. Last time I went to the races was on the Gold Coast and I seriously could hardly talk. Fillies everywhere you turned  

So, I'm going to the Ladies Day thing Jye mentioned instead. I really have to forgo what would have been a massive avenue of pleasure for me in preference for the 5000 others that will be at the races :blink: 

Seriously though, you know what a dissapointment it is for me not to be there but rest-assured mate, you'll have noticed that I've been using your mash paddle *exactly* as you instructed me  and will look forward to seeing all the pics, reading all the usual OT stuff and checking the post count.

Now, if you worded your first topic just a little differently, like, 'Teach Your Sister How to Brew Day at Browndogs,' I would have been there for sure!

Make sure InCider rings*

Spot ya,
Pat

*InCider, if I don't get lucky at the races, the best number to get me on will probably be your place 

Edit: Crikey, just re-reading the last few posts (what a crack-up!) Zizzle did you stay up latest AGAIN at the last one? Looking forward to seeing who Jye has to say ShutTFU to this time - lol!


----------



## browndog (29/3/07)

Hmmm....... a day at the races windowshopping - a day with the boys grogging on and brewing up ? Tough choise there Pat, maybe we better hire a few beer wenches  

wish you were (gunna be) here

Cheers

Browndog


----------



## Jye (29/3/07)

Pat, now that you have left the state I though I should get the video of you at Bindi's place out for the new comers who never got to meet you :lol:


----------



## PistolPatch (30/3/07)

Jye, your one sentence has resulted in me writing the longest post I think I have ever written. Initially it was a very quick-witted reply  A few interruptions occurred and agh!

Rossco told me not to post after 11pm and as I have been running on a combination of andrenalin and about 4 hours sleep a night, I'm taking that advice.

Stay tuned but as I reckon it's a beauty. If anyone thinks it will be off-opic  well you're wrong. Browndog was the inspiration so there you go! I just have to shorten it - this will take some days I'd imagine (lol) but I'll keep the original for you for transmission by email though you'd better be on broadband!

Anyway, it's a very long post (like this one isn't - agh!) explaining why I'm prepared to have Jye release the video at Browndog's rather than paying the thousand dollars he keeps asking for.

Yeah, yeah, you know the spot ya drill,

Bye,
Pat


----------



## Zizzle (30/3/07)

PistolPatch said:


> Edit: Crikey, just re-reading the last few posts (what a crack-up!) Zizzle did you stay up latest AGAIN at the last one? Looking forward to seeing who Jye has to say ShutTFU to this time - lol!



Nah, old man Sqyre went to bed (read: passed out) pretty early at batz'. Rumour has it the good Dr Poppy was involved. And probably aided Batz in falling off his perch too.

But before that Squire told me he & Renee thought I was a vegan due to that picture of me finishing a plate of potato bake at the Chrissy swap. He obviously didn't remember me being first in line to eat a gut of crackling that night. Hey, me and you even went and raided the fridge for a midnight snack remember?

Back to Batz', Incider was running on pure Nurofem by the end of the night due to his Big Girls Blouse coming undone. Headache he claimed. Dr Chop Chop prescribes a does of HTFU mate. But then he made me sing badly with him to Jimmy Barnes songs at about 3am before we went to bed. Well I reckon he would have kept going if I didn't up and disappear into bed on him.

I think InCider will always be the top candidate to be told to be quite at the end of a night.


----------



## Batz (30/3/07)

Looking good for me here :beer: 

I really hope to be at this one Browndog,this is exactly what I had envisioned for the Brewerhood,brew days brew nights and perhaps tours of the Bundy distillery  


Batz


----------



## browndog (30/3/07)

Thats great Batz, you guys should all come down together. About time we had a brew day, it's been all drinking so far. About time we learned a bit about brewing from each other in the flesh. I hope you guys like my 70's music, I'm talking Zep, Floyd, Sabbath, Free, Stones etc etc and even Iron Butterfly (HTFU if you don't)

cheers

Browndog


----------



## TidalPete (30/3/07)

browndog said:


> Thats great Batz, you guys should all come down together. About time we had a brew day, it's been all drinking so far. About time we learned a bit about brewing from each other in the flesh. I hope you guys like my 70's music, I'm talking Zep, Floyd, Sabbath, Free, Stones etc etc and even Iron Butterfly (HTFU if you don't)
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Got any Beatles or Bill Haley Tony?  :unsure: 

:beer:


----------



## InCider (30/3/07)

browndog said:


> Thats great Batz, you guys should all come down together. About time we had a brew day, it's been all drinking so far. About time we learned a bit about brewing from each other in the flesh. I hope you guys like my 70's music, I'm talking Zep, Floyd, Sabbath, Free, Stones etc etc and even Iron Butterfly (HTFU if you don't)
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



IRON BUTTERFLY! Rock On! Browndogs' gadda da vita!

Browndog, I would like to supply my services as a 'strolling player' musician where I walk around and ... sing! Can't wait.


----------



## Zizzle (30/3/07)

browndog said:


> I hope you guys like my 70's music, I'm talking Zep, Floyd, Sabbath, Free, Stones etc etc and even Iron Butterfly (HTFU if you don't)



Excellent mate, crank it up. :super:


----------



## InCider (30/3/07)

Zizzle said:


> Excellent mate, crank it up. :super:



Zizzle, you and I are now the official 'strolling players'.  

I am waiting for you to have a go an me about 'mother's little helper'.... :blink: 

InCdr


----------



## browndog (30/3/07)

I reckon a couple of wandering minstrels would be fantastic Sean, I have a bass guitar and my son has a spare tom tom and animal sound organ  

cheers

Browndog


----------



## haro (30/3/07)

I would love to attend but im not exactly the most known member of the forum here..

Cheers 
Haro


----------



## browndog (30/3/07)

Wll what a more perfect oppertunity for you to introduce yourself Haro, you are most welcome if you would like to attend.

cheers

Browndog
And by the look of it, you don't drink much hehe..


----------



## bonj (30/3/07)

browndog said:


> I reckon a couple of wandering minstrels would be fantastic Sean, I have a bass guitar and my son has a spare tom tom and animal sound organ


Incider's post made me pick up the ukulele and have a wandering minstrel moment... I only know two songs... and neither very well: Monty Python's "Always look on the bright side of life", and Fastball's "The Way"


> I would love to attend but im not exactly the most known member of the forum here..


You've gotta start somewhere Haro!


----------



## Batz (30/3/07)

With bagpipes :huh:


----------



## Zizzle (30/3/07)

I'm sure a few of us could be convinced to pull out the air guitars after few beers.


----------



## Batz (1/4/07)

Well I am in Browny :beer: This means so is Incider and Tidalpete,Petes navigating again so we'll see you sometime around Thursday I'll guess :lol: 

What do you want us to bring?


Batz


----------



## sqyre (1/4/07)

Crap!! crap crap crap CRAP!!!!

Just relized the nephews engagement party is the same day... :angry: 

damit!!! might not be able to attend fella's...

and if i could it would be later in the evening and Mrs Sqyre would be with me..

and if you get strippers Mrs Sqyre would have to show off and do her naked no-hands double 2 litre coke bottle carrying trick she always does..not to mention her ping pong ball trick.

(apparently Pat asked her to perform this trick when i wasn't home one night and unfortunatly he only had golf balls which resulted in a busted windscreen in the van, a few massive dints in the shed and managed to kill the neighbours cat at a distance of 75 metres.... :blink: )

So i will have to see what prevails...

Sorry boys



Sqyre....


----------



## InCider (1/4/07)

Batz said:


> Well I am in Browny This means so is Incider and Tidalpete,Petes navigating again so we'll see you sometime around Thursday I'll guess




Woohoo!    

I'll bring my left and right handed air guitars, knee drum hit, bed flute and spoons. And my beatbox.

I am so keen to see and AG go down after I have been unable to make to Bindi's and Screwtops for brewdays...

InCider

Sqyre, you'll be sadly missed. And Patch will have to start wearing a helmet if he's asking for things like that! 
Haro, I'll bring Baa Bra for you to meet!


----------



## staggalee (1/4/07)

sqyre said:


> Crap!! crap crap crap CRAP!!!!
> 
> Just relized the nephews engagement party is the same day... :angry:
> 
> ...



geez
I`d like to see that!


----------



## PistolPatch (1/4/07)

My goodness. Just when I thought this thread couldn't get any funnier  

Love your new avatar Zizzle and your brew day brief. By the look of haro's avatar he should have just the level of intellectual maturity to fit right in. Perfect haro! :beerbang:

BTW, who's doing the list management here? Have fun and if you start now, there are only 55 posts to review


----------



## InCider (1/4/07)

Zizzle does have a good avatar now. The new one is HTFU, the old one was ... well... it needed to HTFU. Don't post pics of your hair.  

InCider
(not quite as hirsute as Zizzle, but knows how to be a man)


----------



## fixa (1/4/07)

InCider.. thought you'd like this;
http://www.ronniejohns.com/
Get your own chopper ringtone and SMS alert..... HTFU... Bang!


----------



## InCider (1/4/07)

fixa said:


> InCider.. thought you'd like this;
> http://www.ronniejohns.com/
> Get your own chopper ringtone and SMS alert..... HTFU... Bang!


Thanks Fixa! That site is .. HTFU Tops!

I think it's best we all grow 'chopper tashes' for Xmas in July. Time to get the word out!

Here is two pics of my daughter when she was a month or so old... HTFU!
Notice how she is practising to give Neville F-ing Bartos a big left upper cute for being a filthy smack dealer? HTFU!


----------



## browndog (1/4/07)

Batz said:


> Well I am in Browny :beer: This means so is Incider and Tidalpete,Petes navigating again so we'll see you sometime around Thursday I'll guess :lol:
> 
> What do you want us to bring?
> Batz



I know you three are staying the night, is there anyone else planning to stay?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Jye (1/4/07)

I wont be staying the night, will have to leave about 5


----------



## stillscottish (2/4/07)

Hmmm.
Don't drink, drive home.
Drink, have good time, stay.

I'll take option 2, thanks.

Campbell


----------



## TidalPete (8/4/07)

It may be a little late to organise but I am always up for a yeast swap. Is anybody else interested?


I have Wyeast 3538, 3068 & Brewester's Yeast CL270 (getting on a little?).

:beer:


----------



## browndog (8/4/07)

TidalPete said:


> It may be a little late to organise but I am always up for a yeast swap. Is anybody else interested?
> I have Wyeast 3538, 3068 & Brewester's Yeast CL270 (getting on a little?).
> 
> :beer:



I've got WLP570 Belgian Golden Ale, WLP300 Hefeweizen and Weinhepstefan or what evet the hell is in Screwy's Rodger Watson.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Jye (8/4/07)

If anyone got some pacman yeast from wyeast I would love to give it a go.


----------



## TidalPete (9/4/07)

TidalPete said:


> It may be a little late to organise but I am always up for a yeast swap. Is anybody else interested?
> I have Wyeast 3538, 3068 & Brewester's Yeast CL270 (getting on a little?).
> 
> :beer:



Bumpity bump.

:beer:


----------



## browndog (9/4/07)

OK Folks, the Brewday is almost upon us. I'd like to be mashed in by 12 so if everyone can arrive by 11.30 that would be great. I'll have plenty of nuts and chips etc, but no lunch as such so if you want to grab a bite on the way up, please do.
I've been racking my brain about what to brew, all I can come up with is an APA or IIPA with a heap of hop additions to keep the action happening. If anyone has a good idea for a brew let me know (no decoctions)
For those staying the night we will order some pizzas and if there is interest we can go for a walk down the road to Ipswich's premier pub the Metropole.
If you can PM me with your email addy, I'll send you a map of how to get here, it is a bit of a hassle as my road is split in two and some people get a bit lost (even with a GPS right Ross) 

I'd especially encourage any new SE Queensland members or any of the K&K guys that may be interested in the AG process to turn up and learn something while having a beer with a great bunch of blokes.

Forgot to add, if anyone wants to bring a bottle of their brew along for tasting/critique don't be shy.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Jye (9/4/07)

If we want to keep busy why not an Hourglass IPA  ... aka Dogfish Head style.


----------



## browndog (9/4/07)

Can you point me in the direction of a recipe Jye?


----------



## Batz (9/4/07)

Yes any new guys please take this up and come and see an AG brew done,meet some nice brewers and have a beer.Gota swag?
Pizza delivered sounds the go to someone who can't get pizza delivered browndog.

We should be there in plenty of time.


Batz


----------



## TidalPete (9/4/07)

Batz said:


> We should be there in plenty of time.
> Batz



Who needs a GPS when you've got TidalPete? :beerbang: 

:beer:


----------



## Jye (9/4/07)

browndog said:


> Can you point me in the direction of a recipe Jye?



Hourglass pretty much means we add hops every 5min, I think you have done a DFH clone before. I know Doc and Jayse (Demon Ale) have recipes on the board some where. Give me a couple of minutes and Ill have a play at a recipe... it would be great if we brewed this beer and then had it on tap at the xmas swap :beer:

How's this.... and I will bring the columbus since Duff hooked me up with heaps.

BD's Hop Madness

Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 30.08 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 70.3 % 
1.90 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (9.0 SRM) Grain 29.7 % 

8.00 gm Amarillo / Columbus [10.00%] (60 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
8.00 gm Amarillo / Columbus [10.00%] (55 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
8.00 gm Amarillo / Columbus [10.00%] (50 min) Hops 7.3 IBU 
8.00 gm Amarillo / Columbus [10.00%] (45 min) Hops 7.1 IBU 
8.00 gm Amarillo / Columbus [10.00%] (40 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
8.00 gm Amarillo / Columbus [10.00%] (35 min) Hops 6.4 IBU 
8.00 gm Amarillo / Columbus [10.00%] (30 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
8.00 gm Amarillo / Columbus [10.00%] (25 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
8.00 gm Amarillo / Columbus [10.00%] (20 min) Hops 4.7 IBU 
8.00 gm Amarillo / Columbus [10.00%] (15 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
8.00 gm Amarillo / Columbus [10.00%] (10 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
8.00 gm Amarillo / Columbus [10.00%] (5 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
40.00 gm Amarillo / Columbus [10.00%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.071 SG (1.056-1.075 SG) 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.020 SG (1.010-1.018 SG)
Estimated Color: 7.8 SRM (6.0-15.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 67.0 IBU (40.0-65.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 4.6 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 6.6 %


----------



## Tyred (9/4/07)

I would have liked to turn up, but I'm going to be operating the BBQ at my daughters birthday party.


----------



## browndog (9/4/07)

Jye said:


> Hourglass pretty much means we add hops every 5min, I think you have done a DFH clone before. I know Doc and Jayse (Demon Ale) have recipes on the board some where. Give me a couple of minutes and Ill have a play at a recipe... it would be great if we brewed this beer and then had it on tap at the xmas swap :beer:
> 
> How's this.... and I will bring the columbus since Duff hooked me up with heaps.
> 
> ...



Tyred, maybe you can slip away after BBQ duties

OK Jye, let's do it ! 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Jye (9/4/07)

browndog said:


> Tyred, maybe you can slip away after BBQ duties
> 
> OK Jye, let's do it !
> 
> ...



SAWEET :lol:


----------



## bonj (9/4/07)

That all sounds like a plan to me. I'll be there for the pizza :beerbang: I reckon I'll try and organise a lift at the appropriate time, so I can sleep in my own comfy bed. Failing that, I'll try potluck with the taxis...


----------



## Ross (9/4/07)

looks great... :super: 

I'll contribute the amarillo  

Cheers Ross...


----------



## Batz (10/4/07)

Ross said:


> looks great...
> I'll contribute the amarillo
> Cheers Ross...



Cheers Ross :beer: :beerbang: :super: 

Batz


----------



## sqyre (10/4/07)

Well, looks like i will definatly be a NO-SHOW. :angry: 

My nephews engagement party is on at 1pm and by the time i escape from that the kiddies will have to be home before it gets cold and the dogs will need to be fed and Blah,Blah,Blah,etc,etc....

Unless i can get my nephew to somehow call off the wedding...hmmmmm

Hey is Incider coming??? maybe if my Nephew's to-be missus catches him in the sack with Sean then....NAhhhh forget it.!!!. :angry: (couldn't stand the thought that if they somehow hit it off i would be Incider's Uncle Sqyre.)

Anyway have a good one fella's..



Sqyre...


----------



## InCider (10/4/07)

sqyre said:


> Hey is Incider coming??? maybe if my Nephew's to-be missus catches him in the sack with Sean then....NAhhhh forget it.!!!. :angry: (couldn't stand the thought that if they somehow hit it off i would be Incider's Uncle Sqyre.)
> 
> Sqyre...



Uncle Sqyre, we can have sleepovers with Baa Bra! :beerbang:


----------



## Tyred (10/4/07)

browndog said:


> Tyred, maybe you can slip away after BBQ duties
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



BBQ duties are from early afternoon until dark probably. While slipping away from about 20 screaming 6 year olds would be nice, I don't think it will be possible.


----------



## Ross (10/4/07)

InCider said:


> Uncle Sqyre, we can have sleepovers with Baa Bra! :beerbang:


----------



## Batz (11/4/07)

Sorry sorry sorry

Guys there has been a major breakdown at the mill out here and I am working 12 shifts as of today,I believe this will include Saturday as well.I do applogize but looks as if I will not be able to make it,really a downer as I was bringing Pete and Incider.

As I said sorry but at this stage I have to do the right thing by this company.

Batz


----------



## bonj (11/4/07)

Batz said:


> Sorry sorry sorry
> 
> Guys there has been a major breakdown at the mill out here and I am working 12 shifts as of today,I believe this will include Saturday as well.I do applogize but looks as if I will not be able to make it,really a downer as I was bringing Pete and Incider.
> 
> ...



Bugger 

Hopefully we'll see you at the next one. I guess it won't be a bad thing for the old pocket book... that's one consolation.

-Bonj


----------



## InCider (11/4/07)

Ross said:


> View attachment 12070


Gold Ross. Absolute Gold.


----------



## Batz (11/4/07)

Bonj said:


> Bugger
> 
> Hopefully we'll see you at the next one. I guess it won't be a bad thing for the old pocket book... that's one consolation.
> 
> -Bonj




It's more of a matter that I work for these guys when I feel like it really,but if they get in the shit they expect me there.
As I said sorry but catch you next time.

Batz


----------



## browndog (12/4/07)

Batz said:


> Sorry sorry sorry
> 
> Guys there has been a major breakdown at the mill out here and I am working 12 shifts as of today,I believe this will include Saturday as well.I do applogize but looks as if I will not be able to make it,really a downer as I was bringing Pete and Incider.
> 
> ...



Not to worry Batz, unfortunately for the great unwashed the motto is work before pleasure. It worn't be long before the xmas swap in July mate. look forward to seeing you then.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## browndog (12/4/07)

OK Boys, can I have a final show of hands as to who is coming?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bonj (12/4/07)

My hand's up! :beer:


----------



## Jye (12/4/07)

Bonj
Jye


----------



## Ross (12/4/07)

Bonj
Jye
Ross


----------



## TidalPete (12/4/07)

Bonj
Jye
Ross
TidalPete


:beer:


----------



## Ross (12/4/07)

TidalPete said:


> Bonj
> Jye
> Ross
> TidalPete
> :beer:



Incider coming with you Pete?? If he trys to back out now the lift has gone, tell him to HTFU  

See you Saturday...  

cheers Ross


----------



## Mothballs (12/4/07)

Bonj
Jye
Ross
TidalPete
Mothballs

Browndog, I hope to get there after work. Probably around 3.00pm. 

Cheers
Mothballs


----------



## TidalPete (12/4/07)

Ross said:


> Incider coming with you Pete?? If he trys to back out now the lift has gone, tell him to HTFU
> 
> See you Saturday...
> 
> cheers Ross



PM'd Insider last night but still no reply.  
I'm going on the toot-toot & told him 3rd carriage from the pointy end.  

:beer:


----------



## winkle (12/4/07)

Well, I'm still hoping to get there around 11am, but I'll have to flee around 1pm to prepare our place for a BBQ piss up that nite. At least it'll be a good dry run for the xmas in july PU.


----------



## PistolPatch (13/4/07)

For a reason that hopefully only a few know  I think I owe this thread a really nice bump.

Our old mate InCider has written 2,500 words here.

It is truly beautiful stuff.

He's left it there for a week and there have been no replies until tonight. His ease at leaving it there and not being worried about zero replies shows courage. It also shows a high degree of satisfaction.

InCider, I was on the phone tonight to Screwtop and we wrote a reply tonight but that was at my insistence. Screwtop reckoned, 'Well how can anyone reply to something like that? It's too good. Anything we can say will detract from it.'

I totally agreed but then told him to HTFU as more people should read InCider's post.

He quickly agreed 

So, it certainly looks like InCider doesn't deserve our respect just for his unrelenting and totally unique wit.

Do yourself a favour and have a read.

Thanks Seany Old Boy,

from Michael, myself and countless others.


----------



## Zizzle (13/4/07)

InCider, Sean old mate, we've been good friends for a while now, and I don't know how to say this so I'll just blurt it it: I want to see your cock.

Do you think you could get it out at Browdog's brew day?

You see Pat's been spreading a rumour that it's quite small.





The one June gave you of course. The hand crafted rooster, made from steel and painted in a bronze gloss.

:lol:


----------



## InCider (13/4/07)

Browndog, Ross, Pete, Zizzle (Small cock mate, but check out my rooster!)

I added a message yesterday for about 5 mins that I was coming then I got some news - had a bereavement - and SWAMBO is quite a mess. Also thought she was up the duff, but she's found out she's not. I'm hard, but for my continued 'feelancing' I am more than happy to forgo my "Man Stuff", to comfort the one to feeds me, and who buys me stuff from the homebrew shop, and generally allows me to act like a 17 yo dickhead!  She should HTFU.

I'll have comms tomorrow on 5494 1732 and will be up for a phone beer. I'll accept dirty SMS's from Zizzle on 0404 10 20 20.

PS the Cat died this morning - no shit - and I am off to the vet to get it's still warm arse to bury it under my mulberry tree. I'm not sentimental, but what the foal, and the last cat did for this tree is nothing short of fantastic. Doing the honourable thing, I'm going to pick 'biccies' up on my pussy oops pushy.

Brothers, I need this weekedend to attend to SWAMBO duties in my fine 2 acre fortress, and thankyou for your understanding. My regret at not being able to attend, is inestimable, and I shall drink alone, waiting for your call.

Zizzle, please send pics of your cock.

Mr InCider.



Ross said:


> Incider coming with you Pete?? If he trys to back out now the lift has gone, tell him to HTFU
> 
> See you Saturday... :
> 
> cheers Ross






TidalPete said:


> PM'd Insider last night but still no reply.
> I'm going on the toot-toot & told him 3rd carriage from the pointy end.






Zizzle said:


> InCider, Sean old mate, we've been good friends for a while now, and I don't know how to say this so I'll just blurt it it: I want to see your cock.
> 
> Do you think you could get it out at Browdog's brew day?
> 
> ...


----------



## stillscottish (13/4/07)

Bonj
Jye
Ross
TidalPete
Mothballs
StillScottish

Looking forward to it.

It's a bit like sex, really. 
I've read books on it and looked at web sites but I've never actually watched anyone else doing it.

Campbell


----------



## Batz (13/4/07)

And while we are at it Banjo's had a bad accident as well,he's been operated on today and is home but not in good shape.He didn't fall on his head but sort of ripped his guts open .

Batz


----------



## InCider (13/4/07)

Batz said:


> And while we are at it Banjo's had a bad accident as well,he's been operated on today and is home but not in good shape.He didn't fall on his head but sort of ripped his guts open .
> 
> Batz



Beauty of a pup Batz. Give him a pat for the brotherhood. (not a 'pat' "patch" where he will end up preggers.!)

As a side note, my wife is upset still. And about the cat as well. Next brew will will be called 
SWAMBOHTFU Cider.

InCider.


----------



## TidalPete (13/4/07)

Batz said:


> And while we are at it Banjo's had a bad accident as well,he's been operated on today and is home but not in good shape.He didn't fall on his head but sort of ripped his guts open .
> 
> Batz



Oh Mate,
How did it happen?
PM me with the details. Poor old Banjo.  

:beer:


----------



## Batz (13/4/07)

As you can see Pete he's a bit worst for wear ATM,he was chasing something up back and ran into a branch,it ripped him open then snapped off in all his working bits.
He has several drains,he still pritty much out of it,they worked on him for over a hour.
We have a very large piece of stick they cut out of him for a souvenir.


Batz


----------



## TidalPete (13/4/07)

Batz said:


> As you can see Pete he's a bit worst for wear ATM,he was chasing something up back and ran into a branch,it ripped him open then snapped off in all his working bits.
> He has several drains,he still pritty much out of it,they worked on him for over a hour.
> We have a very large piece of stick they cut out of him for a souvenir.
> Batz



I'm sure we would all like to be kept updated on Banjo's condition Batz.
Trust you will let us know how he gets on?

:beer:


----------



## winkle (14/4/07)

Bloody hell, anyone would have thought that yesterday was friday the 13th.  
Sorry Tony, time got too tight and its either miss your bash or be missing my goolies.
Have a good one and see you next lunch


----------



## InCider (14/4/07)

I miss you guys, having fun without me (normally you are having fun in spite of me!) :beerbang: 

It's a bummer not to attend, and a bummer to find out that of all the brews I have made, I have f*&^%$d up a Cider. Can you get kicked out of the brewerhood for being a crap brewer? Please BrewGod, help me!  

InCider!


----------



## mobrien (14/4/07)

I just got home and I know this ois happening up the road somewhere. I guess its too late to rock up  Maybe next time!

M


----------



## Batz (14/4/07)

Yes,hope you are all having a good one,I would have liked to be there....shit happens hey? <_< 

Work finished this morning <_< 

Batz

Oh Banjo's looking much better,cheers to you who PMed me about him :beerbang:


----------



## InCider (14/4/07)

Take a bow Sir Browndog, you and Banjo have written the book of HTFU, and Banjo, did a little freelance piece called 'dog paddle for hard core MoFos' which was critically acclaimed.

I've missed a fine meet at BDs, Bonj and BD are on form, all I could here in the background was laughter, cat calls and sirens. (not the Lorelei sirens, just joyriders)

The bagpipes are being played, and I have a pic of the muso in question... :blink: 






Rock On Campell, and don't let Tidal Pete eat the yeast! :blink: 

InCider!


----------



## Jye (15/4/07)

Thanks for the great day Tony and it was good to see some new faces along with the _old_ ones  

I was very impressed with your setup and especially the speed of your sparge  

Cant wait to try the beer at the case swap :chug:


----------



## winkle (15/4/07)

Hope that everyone had a good time - scrub that - I know everyone had a good time. :beer: Where are the photos? Its bad when a piss-up stops you going to a piss-up.


----------



## winkle (15/4/07)

Hmm, got a few bottles of Duval and Kreik as birthday presents anyone want to stop by on the way home for a drink, I
ll be by the pool.


----------



## browndog (15/4/07)

Thanks to all who turned up and for those that could not make it for whatever reason, see you at the next do!A pleasant day and evening was had by all and the neighbours reckon Campbell is a hell of a piper! He and Pete had cameras so we should see some pics at some stage.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ross (15/4/07)

browndog said:


> Thanks to all who turned up and for those that could not make it for whatever reason, see you at the next do!A pleasant day and evening was had by all and the neighbours reckon Campbell is a hell of a piper! He and Pete had cameras so we should see some pics at some stage.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Thanks for a great day Brownie, nice to meet some new faces & Pete kept us in stitches as usual - I'm green with envy at that brew setup & 4 hours start to finish was awesome. I'm really going to have to upgrade the brewery soon  ...


cheers Ross


----------



## bonj (15/4/07)

I thouroughly enjoyed Browndog's brewday. It was great to see the familiar faces again, and a few new ones. We sat around drinking our brews until the wee hours.  There's nothing better than drinking and talking about beer with a top bunch of blokes. :chug: I reckon Campbell's pipes could be heard from the other side of Ipswich!
I'm looking forward to our next get-together. 

And many thanks to Mothballs for dropping me home on the way out of town. You're a top bloke, mate.

Browndog managed to call in a few favours and have the F111 boys do a dump and burn for us! :super:


----------



## stillscottish (15/4/07)

InCider said:


> It's a bummer not to attend, and a bummer to find out that of all the brews I have made, I have f*&^%$d up a Cider. Can you get kicked out of the brewerhood for being a crap brewer? Please BrewGod, help me!
> 
> InCider!


 Here's something you can do with your Cock.
Your crook cider would probably taste ok against this.

Sorry you couldn't be there.
It was a great day and a great night.
It's always good to sample other peoples beers but I swear I could smell hops coming out of my pores this morning after trying Ross' Hopburst.

I'm at work just now but will put up some pics when I get home.

Thanks for breakfast Tony.

StillPiping


----------



## TidalPete (15/4/07)

Tony,

Many thanks for your hospitality mate. It is second to none. :super: 
Campbell's pipes certainly gave the neighbours a bit of a going-over.  had a great time with a great bunch of blokes. :beerbang: 
Love your setup & looking forward to the next meet with great anticipation.
Will post a few pics ASAP.

:beer:


----------



## InCider (15/4/07)

stillscottish said:


> Here's something you can do with your Cock.
> Your crook cider would probably taste ok against this.
> 
> Sorry you couldn't be there.
> ...


 
It's terrible and I still managed to knock back 4 tallies... no carbonation!

I still have hops on my tounge from Xmas in july last year! :beerbang: 

InCider!


----------



## winkle (15/4/07)

Bonj said:


> I thouroughly enjoyed Browndog's brewday. It was great to see the familiar faces again, and a few new ones. We sat around drinking our brews until the wee hours.  There's nothing better than drinking and talking about beer with a top bunch of blokes. :chug: I reckon Campbell's pipes could be heard from the other side of Ipswich!
> I'm looking forward to our next get-together.
> 
> And many thanks to Mothballs for dropping me home on the way out of town. You're a top bloke, mate.
> ...



Hey I wasn't there but didn't tidal pete provide the fuel for that fucker??


----------



## Mothballs (16/4/07)

winkle said:


> Hey I wasn't there but didn't tidal pete provide the fuel for that fucker??



Tidalpete certainly did provide the fuel :lol: In fact Pete has so much excess gas that he is now legally required to set up his own carbon trading scheme :lol: 

Many thanks to Browndog for his hospitality. Sorry I missed the brew but I made it in time for the great beers and bagpipes, well done Campbell :beer: .

The evening has given me inspiration to name my next beer_ "The Revenge of the Walrus Pale Ale"_


----------



## stillscottish (16/4/07)

*What's in the glass*





Just what was in that glass, Pete?

*What's in the glass 2*




Infusing a CAP with lemongrass. Mmmm, tasty

*What's in the glass 3*




Infusing with WHAT?

Edit - A case of cyberbeer to anyone who can guess what the WHAT? is.





Mmmm, strange and slightly fishy.


----------



## bonj (16/4/07)

:lol: well done Campbell!

All that was needed in that was some hops from the scratch 'n' sniff brewery!

:beer:


----------



## stillscottish (16/4/07)

Jye and Bonj keep an eye on mash temp.



Ross is amazed at Browndog's 4 minute recirculate/sparge.



Check that valve!



Stir



BD considers shortening the process by eating hop additions.



Beautifully clear into the fermenter.



Break material left in kettle.



Jye scans the horizon for Brix.


----------



## browndog (16/4/07)

Jeez, the beer gut has grown since the missus has been away. Better do something about that :blink: 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Franko (16/4/07)

nice shine on those vessels browndog


----------



## stillscottish (16/4/07)

Before things got ugly.



Too late!!!



TidalPete considers taking giant charcoal tablet to counteract effects of drinking yeast!



The Contented Brewer.


----------



## InCider (17/4/07)

Great Silverware Browndog!

I love the pics Campbell - great work. 

Any footage of your pipes?  

InCider.


----------



## Jye (17/4/07)

Thats a look of disgust on my face when I realised our OG was bit low


----------



## Paul H (17/4/07)

Tidy setup Brown Dog!


----------



## winkle (17/4/07)

Agreed, it's a sweet looking set-up :super:


----------



## TidalPete (17/4/07)

Just a few late pics of Browndogs's do. 










More to come soon.

:beer:


----------



## pokolbinguy (17/4/07)

Hey Browndog, 

Is there threads detailing how you built your AG setup... it looks pretty cool... i would love to build one similar.

Cheers, Pok


----------



## PistolPatch (17/4/07)

LOL - Loving the pics!

Hey, what's Batz's brother's name? (See Post # 123 - picture 5.) 

Spot!


----------



## TidalPete (17/4/07)

For those of you not in the know  What is this man using to add secret ingredients to his brew?

This is a multiple-choice question.

A ---- The ham-bone of a feral pig?
B ---- A bone from an elephant's trunk?
C ---- The penis bone of a walrus? 
D --- Toe-bone of a Tyrannosaurus Rex?

Whatever it is it would make an excellent Celli handle.

:beer:


----------



## PistolPatch (17/4/07)

Well Pete that was a hard question until I looked at the guy in the photo.

Then I just had to say to myself, 'Browndog always does impressive stuff. So, what's the most impressive answer?'

I vote for D.


----------



## TidalPete (17/4/07)

PistolPatch said:


> Well Pete that was a hard question until I looked at the guy in the photo.
> 
> Then I just had to say to myself, 'Browndog always does impressive stuff. So, what's the most impressive answer?'
> 
> I vote for D.



Pat,

You will just have to wait until a few more others get involved.  

:beer:


----------



## browndog (17/4/07)

Hi Blokes, thanks for all the comments on the rig, it's not really that shiny in the flesh, just loves the camera. As for that bone thingy, all I'll say it is is fossilized.
Pok, there is a thread on the construction of my brewery here mate, if you have any more questions on it ask away on that thread.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Batz (17/4/07)

PistolPatch said:


> LOL - Loving the pics!
> 
> Hey, what's Batz's brother's name? (See Post # 123 - picture 5.)
> 
> Spot!




No he looks to well behaved to have anything to do with me h34r: 

Hello anyway  

Batz


----------



## Batz (17/4/07)

TidalPete said:


> View attachment 12210
> 
> View attachment 12211
> 
> ...




Looks like the Kin Kin olympic torch to me

Batz


----------



## bonj (18/4/07)

PistolPatch said:


> Hey, what's Batz's brother's name? (See Post # 123 - picture 5.)



That'd be Jim.

And happy birthday too!


----------



## stillscottish (24/4/07)

ODE TO AN OOSIK

Strange things have been done in the Midnight Sun, 
and the story books are full---
But the strangest tale concerns the male,
magnificent walrus bull!

I know it's rude, quite common and crude,
Perhaps it is grossly unkind;
But with first glance at least, this bewhiskered beast,
is as ugly in front as behind.

Look once again, take a second look -- then
you'll see he's not ugly or vile --
There's a hint of a grin, in that blubbery chin --
and the eyes have a shy secret smile.

How can this be, this clandestine glee
that exudes from the walrus like music?
He knows, there inside, beneath blubber and hide
lies a splendid contrivance -- the Oosik!

"Oosik" you say -- and quite well you may,
I'll explain if you keep it between us;
In the simplest truth, though rather uncouth
"Oosik" is, in fact, his penis!

Now the size alone of this walrus bone,
would indeed arouse envious thinking --
It is also a fact, documented and backed,
There is never a softening or shrinking!

This, then, is why the smile is so sly,
the walrus is rightfully proud.
Though the climate is frigid, the walrus is rigid,
Pray, why, is not man so endowed?

Added to this, is a smile you might miss ---
Though the bull is entitled to bow --
The one to out-smile our bull by a mile
is the satisfied walrus cow!

(Anonymous)






Campbell
who want's to know when Craftbrewer will stock them


----------



## TidalPete (24/4/07)

stillscottish said:


> ODE TO AN OOSIK
> 
> Strange things have been done in the Midnight Sun,
> and the story books are full---
> ...


View attachment 12295


----------



## InCider (24/4/07)

TidalPete said:


> Pat,
> 
> You will just have to wait until a few more others get involved.
> 
> :beer:



I've Invited the girls from "Electrik Blue" in Ocean Street Maroochydore. They said that If I was a mate of Pete's they'd consider coming, but only if they can stay over as drinking and driving is not on.  

InCider.


----------



## Jye (30/4/07)

Sooooo BD... is this thing kegged yet?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/4/07)

TidalPete said:


> For those of you not in the know  What is this man using to add secret ingredients to his brew?
> 
> This is a multiple-choice question.
> 
> ...




I so want it to be *C ---- The penis bone of a walrus? *...please let be C...


----------



## TidalPete (30/4/07)

InCider said:


> I've Invited the girls from "Electrik Blue" in Ocean Street Maroochydore. They said that If I was a mate of Pete's they'd consider coming, but only if they can stay over as drinking and driving is not on.
> 
> InCider.



I must say that I am really suprised Incider as I have always known the place as 'Electric Poo' & those dykes were only a bait to get the gullible in?

YOU SAY YOU ARE ON GOOD TERMS WITH THE STAFF THERE?

Oh mate, I can see that I have underestimated you badly. h34r: 
Really sorry that I will not be able to stay the night with you & the "girls". :lol:


----------



## browndog (30/4/07)

Jye said:


> Sooooo BD... is this thing kegged yet?




Well.................. I've been flat out getting the renos done before the Missus gets back, in fact, it is 11.30pm and I've just finished and her flight gets in at 3:40am so that's cutting it pretty tight. Back to the beer, it is still sitting at 17C in the fermenter, hopefully tomorrow I am going to rack it and dry hop it, then filter and keg it and put it away till july. How's that sound Jye?

cheers

a very tired Browndog


----------



## browndog (3/5/07)

Well, the family is back home and settled in and I racked the Hop Madness off primary into secondary, with the dry hops. The beer has been sitting on 17C since the 14th and when I took the lid off the fermenter for a peek before racking the aroma was hoppy and clean and there was virtually no yeast left on the surface. I took a test jar off and had a sniff and a taste and I think this will turn out very nice indeed. The gravity went from 1.064 down to 1.010 so it is a 7% beer. I'll rack for 5 days then it is straight into the keg and won't be touched till the Xmas swap in July.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Jye (4/5/07)

fantastic :chug:


----------

